# DTG M2 Printing Quality Issues



## WilliamsWay (Jul 28, 2020)

Whats up guys? Me and my wife recently purchased a DTG M2 machine and after some investment into our device we finally got it up and running! Only problem we're having is getting the best shirt quality from our prints, they come out pretty good yet are slightly blurry and not as crisp and top notch as the ones we see on the ColDesi videos. Can you guys tell us what the best settings for printing graphics and/or photos are cause right now were just running everything off the default settings. Thanks


----------



## WilliamsWay (Jul 28, 2020)

WilliamsWay said:


> Whats up guys? Me and my wife recently purchased a DTG M2 machine and after some investment into our device we finally got it up and running! Only problem we're having is getting the best shirt quality from our prints, they come out pretty good yet are slightly blurry and not as crisp and top notch as the ones we see on the ColDesi videos. Can you guys tell us what the best settings for printing graphics and/or photos are cause right now were just running everything off the default settings. Thanks


 We've also installed a brand new print head and the nozzle checks have been perfect.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

What settings are you doing from RIP software?


----------



## WilliamsWay (Jul 28, 2020)

jimdtg said:


> What settings are you doing from RIP software?


we're using the DTG Rip Pro c6 and we're basically using the standard settings, Black Graphic Best, White Graphic Best, etc. we didnt wanna tweak too much stuff as to not confuse ourselves or mess up the initial settings


----------



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

Most common problems for DTG is that your pretreat is to little or not totally dry. To much pretreat usually cause the print to crack after a wash


----------



## designpal (Jul 25, 2013)

The blurry prints could be the result of the misalignment of the t-shirt plattens.


----------

